
Chinese hackers took control of NASA satellite for 11 minutes - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-pick/chinese-hackers-took-control-of-nasa-satellite-for-11-minutes-20111119/
======
jerrya
This scenario is the background of an amusing John Grisham novel from 2005,
The Broker, <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Broker>

As a novel it was okay, it would probably make a terrific movie, perhaps as
comedy.

